# samaramus



## lynukk

does anyone know if there was a trawler of that name sailing from grimsby.My aunt told us that my uncle albert wright died o board but i cant find a ship by that name
thanks


----------



## trotterdotpom

Hello Lynukk, welcome to SN. There were certainly a couple of trawlers named Samurai at Grimsby, if that is any use. There is a photo of one (GY175, built 1914, scrapped 1955, owned by a company called Sleights) in the gallery. There was at least one other that was around in the 1960s belonging to the same company.

I found the following post in the naval history site (http://www.naval-history.net/xDKWW2-4103-30MAR02.htm ):

British trawler SAMURAI (221grt) was damaged by German bombing thirty miles north, northwest of St Kilda.

(Dated Sunday 23rd March 1941 - no other details given). That may have been when she was fishing from Fleetwood, as mentioned in the Gallery).

Hope this is of some interest. You may get more response if you re-post your question on the Grimsby Fishing Vessels thread where there is a wealth of knowledge of this topic.

John T


----------



## gil mayes

Could be SORANUS.

SORANUS (GY225) (Fleetwood owned 1940-1942)
O.N.123565. 250g 103n 127.0 x 22.1 x 11.5 feet
T.3-cyl and boiler by Gt. Central Co-op Engineering & Ship Repairing Co Ltd, Grimsby 

13.4.1906: Launched by Cochrane & Sons, Selby (Yd.No.363) for the Grimsby & North Sea Steam Trawling Co Ltd, Grimsby as ARIES. 26.4.1906: Completed (John R. Mackrill, manager). 27.4.1906: Registered at Grimsby (GY131). 9.1914: Requisitioned for war service as a minesweeper (1-12pdr HA) (Ad.No.28). 2.1915: Renamed ARIES II . 16.10.1918: Sold to Jacob Isaacs, Grimsby (managing owner). Registered at Grimsby as ARIES II (GY131). Based at The Nore. By12.3.1919: Returned to owner at Grimsby. 26.6.1919: Sold to Ariesona Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby (Harry Goldstein, manager). 3.1922: Sold to John E. Rushworth Ltd, Grimsby (John E. Rushworth, manager). 14.6.1922: Registered at Grimsby as SORANUS (GY131). 3.1929: Sold to R. D. Clarke Ltd, Grimsby (Thomas B. Roberts, Cleethorpes, manager). 9.1934: Sold to Huxley Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby (H. Markham Cook, manager). 1938: Sold to H. Dawson (C. B. Osborne, manager). 1.1939: Laid up out of class. 20.1.1939: Grimsby registry closed. 11.1939: Sold to Boston Deep Sea Fishing & Ice Co Ltd, Fleetwood (Basil A. Parkes, Cleveleys, manager). 8.11.1939: Re-classed and registered at Grimsby as SORANUS (GY225). Fishing from Fleetwood. 1940: Sold to Stewart & Craig, Hull. 10.10.1940: Requisitioned for war service as a minesweeper (P.No.FY.513)(Hire rate £62.10.0d/month). 10.1942: Sold to Northern Trawlers Ltd, Grimsby (H. Markham Cook, manager). 3.1944: Fitted out for dan laying. 10.1945: Returned. 2.1947: Sold to Lord Line Ltd, Hull . Grimsby registry closed. 4.2.1947: Registered at Hull (H394). 1949: Sold for breaking up. 13.1.1949: Hull registry closed. 
Gil.


----------



## trotterdotpom

What do you get when you cross a Samurai with a Soranus ... a Samaramus of course! Tee Hee .... Sorry, I know I deserve a soranus for that.

John T


----------



## gil mayes

Would help, lynukk if we had a year in which your uncle died - Wright being very much a Fleetwood/West Lancashire surname. Both SAMURAI and SORANUS fished from Grimsby and Fleetwood, the latter also from Hull at the end of her career.
Gil.


----------



## lynukk

thanks all for your replies..unfortunatly im not sure when he died as i cant find a death for him that fits, all i know was his father was george james wright, port missioner in grimsby, he died in 1918 and albert was alive then...i will go on looking though and thanks again


----------



## lynukk

*amaramus*

forgot to say my wrights were all from hull and grimsby


----------



## lynukk

hi all
i have just found a piece on fishing website saying there was grimsby trawler by the name of SEMIRAMIS...number GY324, along side the name it said indain star then northern rover...does this mean that the trawler changed to those names.Along side semiramus it gave the dates 1907 to 1925, this would fit in with my uncles death.Also found him on 1911 census as deckhand on a tug .


----------



## cueball44

lynukk said:


> forgot to say my wrights were all from hull and grimsby


There are several men named Wright on the Hull Lost Trawlermen List. I had a look on the Grimsby one, but could not find any there. But not all men who were lost or died aboard are entered on the lists. Neither could i find a ship named Semiramus/Indian Star/ Northern Rover that had men lost or had died aboard.


----------



## gkh151

lynukk,


Gy324 that is the number given to that vessel the northern rover and the indian star are other vessels that used that number on other dates and not the semiramus.

Graham.


----------



## gil mayes

SEMIRAMIS (125079) built by CW&G, Beverley in 1907 owned by Roberts & Ruthven Ltd, Grimsby was registered at Grimsby as (GY324) on 29.10.1907. Her Grimsby registry was closed on 6.11.1925 "Sold to Sweden". She was requisitioned as a minesweeper (Ad.No.358) in WW1 and served in the Aegean Sea. In March 1919 she was held as possibly being required by The Admiralty for Post-War service and was returned to her owners later in the year.
Gil.


----------

